#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     :

## Mohamed

/   1948 :
      ϡ   Ѻ          .

      ϡ  ǡ ݡ   ʡ              ɺ    .

   ʺ  ǡ ں       ʡ                 .

 ()   ϡ           ɡ                .

   ȡ       ɡ    ǡ                       ɡ                  .

              ǡ                ϡ       ޡ      ȡ  ʡ        ͡             ɡ   ǡ           ڡ     .

                Ѻ       ɡ              .

      ͺ        ǡ  ϡ          ȡ              ǡ               ȡ     ȡ                               ڡ    ɡ     ѿ

              ǡ     ɡ   !

  :         ǡ Ǻ  ǡ  .

    ա   ӡ    ɺ         ɿ              Ǻ        ֿ

      ǿ



       ǡ           

             ǿ

  :                          ǡ             ϡ                   .

    ɿ   

          ѿ...

           ǡ          ϡ   ѡ           ǡ      ǡ        !

     ѡ ǡ           ǡ    Ǻ             ǡ           ǡ      ǡ              !

     ɡ   ǡ      .

 :       ǿ     ȡ   ȡ   ȿ     ǿ      ɿ

     ѡ         ʡ  ޡ   ǡ   ǡ     ɡ         ϡ         ɡ  ǡ       ǡ           (    )      ӡ  ȡ         ǡ   ǡ                       .

              ʡ      ʡ         (  )           .

     ǡ                  ().

       ()     .

     ʡ                        ɡ       ǡ              ١      ( )  ( ) ǡ                     

   ɿ   ɿ                    ʿ

             ١            ǡ    ǡ                   ǡ                 ѡ          ѡ                ǡ   .

       ӡ  ݡ ʡ   ʡ  ȡ        Ρ           ʡ ʡ  ʺ       ǡ      .

    ( )       ()     -  -   : ɡ  ǡ    (  )   ɡ   ѡ   ڡ    ɡ        ϡ   ǡ       !

 :                .

       ڡ  ѡ   ѡ    ݡ  ͡      ǡ   .

     ߡ    ߡ            ǡ  .

         ϡ    .

                 ǡ  ȡ        .

    ڡ          ɡ        ѡ       .

  :              ǡ        ...                     ɡ    ɡ        .

   .

 

:       



See More:    :

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

